# Melt and pour soap



## Godsgift752 (Dec 8, 2016)

I need a cutter where and how can I find a cutter cause every site I've been on only cuts cp or hp soaps...and the cutters on amazon are cheap I got one doesn’t even cut even Help


----------



## lsg (Dec 8, 2016)

Try Etsy.  A steel mitre box and cutting blade will work too. 

http://rusticescentuals.com/Mitre-Box-Soap-Cutter.html


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 8, 2016)

Is there a reason a CP cutter wouldn't work for MP? Just curious, I've only made MP a few times and I've been mostly using individual molds. I did cut some large bars into guest bars with my knife, that worked well.


----------



## kchaystack (Dec 8, 2016)

I believe I read that MP is too hard for wire cutters, and the wires break.


----------



## shoresoap (Dec 22, 2016)

Just use a mitre box and soap cutter. Works great!


----------



## Kamahido (Dec 22, 2016)

I made a loaf of melt and pour soap and used my soap cutter from Bud Haffner. It worked, but I was very careful on how much pressure I put on the wires while cutting it as soon as possible. All in all... not advisable.


----------



## Seawolfe (Dec 22, 2016)

Is a knife or a dough scraper not working?


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 11, 2017)

Wren said:


> I use with Wooden box and Soap Cutter Cuboid Bar Loaf Candle mold.




What????  Sorry not understanding.


----------



## triplemom (Feb 13, 2017)

After recommendations I went to Home Depot and bought a mitre box that costs about 15$ it cuts various perfect sizes ! I couldn't be happier with it!


----------

